# Mini Plinker from Gib at Slingshots Canada



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I decided I wanted to support Gib at Slingshots Canada and try one of his Mini Plinkers. I am very glad I did as I am loving this little shooter!

The slingshot almost disappears in your hand but leaves me with a firm grip. It's a nice little ergo design. The finish is very nice and it's fitted with Theraband Gold with a very nice pouch. If you are looking for a great little slingshot to add to your collection, give Gib a try. I'm glad I did.

-Steve


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i really hope that gibs buisness survives


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh no worries there bleachbone, This is a fun hobby for me and right now its dormant due to winter, I will be around alot more come summer and I will be offering much more exotic frames in time.

Thanks for the review forest dude.


----------

